# No audio or video when I turn on



## Doublee (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay, this 211 is really starting to get annoying. I have to perform a hard reset about every other time I turn on my TV and 211. Basically there is nothing there when I turn on the 211. I've read that people are getting audio with no video, but I have basically nothing but a green light on the front until I reset 

Called Dish network and got prett poor customer service. "Did I answer all your questions?" No, I'm just too frustrated to talk to you anymore.

In addition the optical audio out to my surround sound system is out of synch with the video! 

I should have gotten cable.

Uggghhh.


----------



## HAROLD S (Mar 31, 2006)

Make sure you turn your tv on first. I have a upconverting dvr/dvd burner (Tosh RD-XS52) that uses hdmi and it has to "see" the tv to connect or I get the same problem. Also I don't know about the 211, but make sure in the options that in the audio setup that you have pcm selected. As far as I know hdmi only supports pcm. You may want to switch to bitstream when using the optical out. If the 211 as an option to have both turned on that would be great. Hope that is all your trouble may be. I will be getting my 211 in a couple of days. Keeping my fingers crossed I don't have much trouble. Well it can't be much worse than my 811 anyway.


----------



## Portland Pete (Apr 16, 2006)

Doublee said:


> Okay, this 211 is really starting to get annoying. I have to perform a hard reset about every other time I turn on my TV and 211. Basically there is nothing there when I turn on the 211. I've read that people are getting audio with no video, but I have basically nothing but a green light on the front until I reset
> 
> Called Dish network and got prett poor customer service. "Did I answer all your questions?" No, I'm just too frustrated to talk to you anymore.
> 
> ...


Almost all the 211/622 boxes have those issues and many more. It's pure BS. Mine are way hacked up. Replacing the box is no fix since it's all software related. E* still has no release date for a software patch. Hard reset is a joke. I'm ready to throw both of mine out the front door! The 211/622 boxes weren't ready for release yet and E* released them anyway. Thanks, E*. I'm refusing to pay my bill until these BS issues are completely fixed. I've been w/ E* for too long and pay too much money a month to have to deal with these HD problems. All of these now known issues should have been ironed out pre-release. That's the minimum I would expect from a company that self proclaims themself to be "the industry leader in cutting edge HD technology". It's very aggravating. E* needs to fix it and NOW!!! If all 211/622 customers w/ technical problems called in and said "fix it by tomorrow or I will cancel", they would have at least a tentative release date for the fix real quick! That is what needs to happen. 50 or 100 people they don't care about, but if that number were in the thousands to hundred thousands they will be forced to act now. That's how I see it. We all need to be extra assertive on this one. Good luck to you, friend.


----------

